# How long to get LMO for BC



## lisaG (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi to all just wondering if anyone knows wait the current wait time is for a positive LMO for BC?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lisaG said:


> Hi to all just wondering if anyone knows wait the current wait time is for a positive LMO for BC?


I don't quite understand your question. Is the employer applying for an LMO for you not aware of the status of the application? The timing, I presume, much depends on the Government determining whether or not sufficient advertising/searching has been done by the employer, particularly if the Government is not sure the job cannot be funded from within.


----------



## lisaG (Aug 13, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> I don't quite understand your question. Is the employer applying for an LMO for you not aware of the status of the application? The timing, I presume, much depends on the Government determining whether or not sufficient advertising/searching has been done by the employer, particularly if the Government is not sure the job cannot be funded from within.


Hi thanks for your reply.

I was just wondering on adverage how long is it taking for british columbia to process a LMO.

I have a job offer for temporary work beginning in July and my employer is going to apply for lmo so I can then apply to london for my work permit. I am really just wondering if he applies for LMO now will i be able to travel to canada for july. I have checked with London and once I have a lmo I can get a permit from 4 to 28 days.

If you have any idea of these wait times that would be great

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lisaG said:


> Hi thanks for your reply.
> 
> I was just wondering on adverage how long is it taking for british columbia to process a LMO.
> 
> ...


If an employer applies for a LMO he is telling the Government he has need of an important employee, that he has advertised as required by law and has not received any applications that are deemed acceptable. The Government responds quickly to these matters. The employer in your case should make the application as soon as possible. July is only three months away. I hope, for your sake, the job is of a specialty nature because I'm learning that the Gov't is exercising more diligence before issuing LMO's.


----------



## lisaG (Aug 13, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> If an employer applies for a LMO he is telling the Government he has need of an important employee, that he has advertised as required by law and has not received any applications that are deemed acceptable. The Government responds quickly to these matters. The employer in your case should make the application as soon as possible. July is only three months away. I hope, for your sake, the job is of a specialty nature because I'm learning that the Gov't is exercising more diligence before issuing LMO's.


Hi well it would be a supervisor painter and decorator position. Would this be of a specialty nature? I know I got a lmo a few years ago for the same job title but didn't take up the position due to a change in my circumstances. I can't remember how long it took. Really just looking to see if anyone had any idea of how long the current processing times were.

It's cool that you don't have any idea of this, maybe someone else might have this information thanks for your input!


----------

